# remember that thread about BMW wood stoves?



## annette (Nov 22, 2005)

Was the conclusion that they should be vented through the roof, or the window?


----------



## Mo Heat (Nov 23, 2005)

They might at least want to wrap a seat belt around that bad boy, and not turn too sharp to the right. Putting the driver's arm out like my mom used to do in a panic stop might not do the trick.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 23, 2005)

That car looks like it has accessories like my Suburban had last week. I was delivering a stove and stopped for gas. A guy at the gas pumps complemented my truck. I told him it had all of the options including a gas stove. When he laughed I opened the rear barn doors and there sat a new Jotul Allagash gas stove gleaming back at him.


----------



## wg_bent (Nov 23, 2005)

So that's how you get the car warm on cold mornings?


----------



## begreen (Nov 23, 2005)

Here's a funny article on a wood-fired Yugo in Serbia. It takes about 15-20 min. to start the car, but then he can go about 150km.

http://freeweb.deltha.hu/zastava.in.hu/wood-gas.htm


----------



## Mo Heat (Nov 23, 2005)

This is an improvement over the original engine IMO. It probably handles better too with the mechanism weight offsetting the driver's weight at a diagonal. Too bad it came too late for the American market.


----------



## begreen (Nov 23, 2005)

Almost anything would be an improvement on a Yugo.


----------

